# 2Cooler Truck Pics - let's see 'em



## Cudkilla

I'll start. Just had it wrapped. 2013 Silverado 2500HD LTZ. Wave hi if you spot me on the road. :cheers:


----------



## Jolly Roger

my 2014 F250


----------



## txwader247

Here's mine 09 F250 6 in Lift deleted W/ H&S tuner


----------



## Blacktip Shark

*2013 Tundra 4x4 , 6" lift w35's*


----------



## goodwood

my project 08 f350 dually sans engine, trans and interior haha.


----------



## bigstix66

2013 F350 BDS 4" on Fox Shocks with dual steering stab. 35 nitto trail grapplers


----------



## Cudkilla

Boy you guys have some bad *** looking trucks!


----------



## Worm Drowner

My 1996 F250 7.3 & 2011 F350 6.7.


----------



## sotexhookset




----------



## williamcr

The second one is pulling one of my toys


----------



## coastman

04' dodge cummins, 5" lift and 35's
70' chevy, custom air ride suspension


----------



## FishOnOne

Here's my jewel...


----------



## T_rout




----------



## calphil

Not a 3/4 ton but defiantly get the job done

And pulls my little boat just fine .. Lol







Talk about get into skinny water


----------



## Rudefish

Here are my trucks!


----------



## cdtuttle2911

Here's mine. She may not be new, but they sure dont make them diesel's like this anymore.

2000 Dodge 2500. 5 Speed Cummins 172,000 miles. New paint, bumper and 07 model tires and wheels.


----------



## $TACK

Here's my 2011 Chevy Z71


----------



## pipeliner345

Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk


----------



## Specsniper

Not the best pics. 2012 Raptor.


----------



## reelgame04

Here is my truck soon to be my kids









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk -


----------



## bbru

2014 6.2 Max Trailer 4x4.


----------



## dbarham

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk


----------



## ReelWork

That is cool!


----------



## trodery

My 2014 4x4 Tundra at the beach yesterday


----------



## FISHROADIE

This is one of 6 trucks I have, its the biggest one.


----------



## Mrschasintail

Okay, here are mine.


----------



## Fordzilla06

Michelle O. She's big, black, loud, and obnoxious!


----------



## Bearkat73

Here are mine.

08 Dodge 2500



And my newest toy 80 CJ5


----------



## 2Beez

Fordzilla06 said:


> Michelle O. She's big, black, loud, and obnoxious!


 Well that made me shoot a little beer out my nose:rotfl:


----------



## Slim-N-None

About to trade my 11 f150 fx2 for a 13 or 14 f150 fx4, but heres the only one worth showing a pic of. If anybody asks, shes got a v6 with a bad miss and a messed up carb, and no i wont pop the hood. :rotfl:


----------



## fire1266

2012 Nissan Titan SV 4x4


----------



## Gfish

Here's mine.


----------



## Tim W

009

09 DODGE 1500 4x4


----------



## Jon-Paul

2014 F250 platinum


----------



## mtaswt

'13 F150 Platinum


----------



## 2010TxTaco

2010 Toyota Tacoma sport










Sent from my XT1058 using Tapatalk


----------



## D.L.

2012 F250 3" Leveling kit 35x12.50


----------



## Redfish Chevy

2011 duramax with a few goodies.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## troutslayer

Heres mine


----------



## goodwood

My F-450.


----------



## tensionondeck

*Leveling Kit Brand*



D.L. said:


> 2012 F250 3" Leveling kit 35x12.50


D.L. what leveling kit did you go with?


----------



## bigdaddyflo

*2008 f350*

2008 F350 King Ranch with leveling kit, 35x12.5x20 Nitto Trail grapplers with Fuel Hostage wheels. Ar15 is a Colt M4/LE6920.


----------



## D.L.

tensionondeck said:


> D.L. what leveling kit did you go with?


 Went with Procomp


----------



## TexasGrandSlam

2006 fF250, sct, egr d, cat d, strait pipe, 6 inch pro comp..... Runs like a champ


----------



## peckerwood

I bought a new F150 Supercrew 4x4 XLT Texas Addition last Saturday and am on cloud 9 and 10.I got leather,power rear window,running boards,5.0 engine,upgraded headlights,and tons of electronics I'll never figure out.1st peecup I ever bought that already has brake controller and hitch installed.I run mine 10-12 years until no one wants them.


----------



## gigem87




----------



## Tankfxr

Here is my 2013 FX4. Installed Billstein 5100's fron and rear. Also installed the OEM rear wheel well liners. Great truck, i am completely happy.


----------



## SALTLIFE361

*2005 - Ford f-250*

2005 - Ford f-250


----------



## DCAVA

*Sierra 4x4*

Here's mine 5.3L 07' GMC SLE Crew Cab 4X4, stashed in the brush; it likes mud and sand.....


----------



## Redfish Chevy

Here's mine after installing the flares 








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## leadhead10

2011 F250, 7" Icon lift, 22" KMC Wheels, 37" Toyo Open Country's, H&S Mini Max, EGR Delete, MBRP 5" straight pipe


















She tows my dinghy just fine. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bayourat

2012 4x4 Leveled on 33's


----------



## Navi

Traded off my burban in the beginning of March, liked it a lot but just needed a truck.
2011 Chevy LTZ with the 6.2l 400hp v8.








Fixed the problem with its stance and tires a week or two ago








6" fabtech lift with 35" mud grapplers and NFab steps


----------



## 2010TxTaco

97 TJ 2.5" lift, 33/12.50/15, Smittybilt front stinger, Smittybilt rear bumper with tire carrier, Body Armor 4x4 rock sliders, Poison Spider hood vent, Ridged Industries dually's, Spiderwebshade, Rugged Ridge light guards.
















Sent from my XT1058 using Tapatalk


----------



## horned frog

1990 K5 Blazer
Fuel injected 350
4-speed manual


----------



## FISHROADIE

Here are a few pictures of my trucks, I don't have any pictures of the other 2. The white one is my favorite one, and I am partial to the rollback. And the last picture is on my wish list, you have to get them from Manila.


----------

